# Things to do next Friday and Saturday in Lagos?



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Good Morning!
Sorry to bother you all, can you please advise (in behalf of some tourist visitors) on what to do in Lagos area on the next friday and saturday (1st and 2nd May). Many thanks in advance for your time!


----------

